# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  कुछ यूं होता है स्*पर्म डोनर की मदद से गर्भधारण

## xman

*स्*पर्म डोनर अपने शुक्राणुओं को नाउम्मीद दम्पतियों लिए डोनेट करता है।**डोनर का चुनाव करते समय कई जरूरी पहलुओं का* *खयाल* *रखा जाता है।**पुरुष के स्पर्म और महिला के अंडे को लैब में फर्टिलाइज किया जाता है।**फ्रोजन स्*पर्म के लिए लिए आप किसी स्*पर्म बैंक से संपर्क कर सकते हैं।*

----------


## xman

आज-कल स्*पर्म डोनर के जरिए इंफटिर्लिटी से जूझ रहे दंपत्तियों के लिए बच्*चा पैदा करना बड़ी समस्*या नही रह गया है। स्*पर्म डोनर की मदद से महिलाएं आसानी से गर्भधारण कर सकती हैं। इस तकनीकि से किसी भी आदमी के स्*पर्म से महिलाएं बड़ी आसानी से प्रेग्*नेंट हो सकती हैं। आइये जानें स्*पर्म डोनर की मदद से कैसे होता है गर्भधारण।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

र्स्*पम डोनेशन एक ऐसा तरीका है जिसके जरिए आदमी अपने शुक्राणुओं को उन दम्पति को देता है जो किसी कारण से बच्*चा नहीं पैदा कर पाते हैं। एक हेल्*दी र्स्*पम, डॉक्*टरों द्वारा उन महिलाओं को गर्भवती बनाने में मददगार साबित होता है जो मां बनने की आस खो चुकी हैं। लेकिन स्*पर्म और स्*पर्म डोनर का चुनाव करने से पहले कई जरूरी पहलुओं पर गौर किया जाता है। इसलिए स्*पर्म डोनेशन के जरिए गर्भधारण करने से पहले डोनर के बारे में जानकारी लेना अच्छा होता है। हालांकि डोनर रिकार्ड में र्स्*पम देने वाले व्*यक्ति का नाम नहीं होता लेकिन उसकी मेडिकल हिस्*ट्री से आप उसके बारे में जान सकते हैं। इसके लिए डॉक्*टर की सलाह अवश्*य लीजिए। आइए हम आपको बताते हैं किस तरह से स्*पर्म डोनर के जरिए गर्भधारण किया जा सकता है।

----------


## xman

*स्*पर्म डोनेशन से प्रेग्*नेंट होना -**कैसे मिलता है स्*पर्म -*सबसे पहले फ्रोजन स्*पर्म हासिल किए जाते हैं। इसके लिए आप किसी स्*पर्म बैंक से संपर्क कर सकते हैं। आपका कोई पुरुष मित्र भी इसमें सहयोग कर सकता है। आपका डॉक्*टर इसे वीर्यारोपण के लिए फ्रोजन कर देगा। अगर आपको स्*पर्म बैंक के बारे में जानकारी न हो तो आप अपने डॉक्*टर से इस बारे में जानकारी हासिल कर सकते हैं।

----------


## xman

*स्*पर्म टेस्*ट -*स्*पर्म डोनर से स्*पर्म मिलने के बाद इसका परीक्षण अच्*छे से करवा लीजिए। इसके लिए उसकी गतिशीलता, उसका आकार और उसमें शुक्राणुओं की संख्*या आदि की जांच की जाती है। अगर शुक्राणु इन सब मापदंडों पर खरा नहीं उतरता तो उसके जरिए निषेचन की संभावना कम होती है।*कैसे होता है वीर्यारोपण -*सफल गर्भाधान के लिए मासिक धर्म चक्र का पालन किया जाता है। इसके लिए शरीर का बेसल टेम्*परेचर (शरीर का तापमान पीरियड्स के दौरान ज्*यादा होता है) ध्*यान में रखना जरूरी है। जिस दिन आप अस्*पताल जायेंगे उस दिन सुबह कोई काम न करें।

----------


## xman

*सामान्*य जांच करायें -*पीरियड्स के दौरा कुछ सामान्*य जांच अवश्*य करा लें। सामान्*य जांच जैसे - खून की जांच, शुगर की जांच, एनीमिया की जांच आदि करायें। इसके अलावा अल्*ट्रासाउंड के जरिए डिंब के परिपक्वता की भी जांच कर लें नही तो निषेचन में दिक्*कत होती है।*फर्टिलाइज कराना -*इसके बाद इस तकनीक के जरिए पुरुष के स्पर्म और महिला के अंडे को बाहर लैब में फर्टिलाइज किया जाता है। निषेचन के बाद सिर्फ एक स्पर्म को नली के जरिए अंडे के बीचोबीच महिला के गर्भाशय में डाल दिया जाता है और महिला गर्भवती हो जाती है।

----------


## xman

*स्*पर्म डोनर से स्*पर्म लेने से पहले इन बातों को ध्*यान में रखें -**डॉक्*टर से परामर्श लें -*किसी भी र्स्*पम डोनेशन सेंटर में जाने से पहले सबसे पहले अपनी गाइनीकोलॉजिस्*ट से परामर्श कर लें। जब तक आपका डॉक्*टर उस डोनर की सही तरह से जांच न कर ले तब तक आप स्*पर्म न लें। अगर स्*पर्म डोनर किसी बीमारी से ग्रस्*त है तो बाद यह समस्*या शिशु को भी हो सकती है इसलिए इसकी जानकारी पहले कर लें। 

*उचित र्स्*पम बैंक चुने -*कभी भी अखबार या होर्डिंग पर दिये गए र्स्*पम बैंक के प्रचार को देख कर वहां जाने का तुरंत फैसला ना करें। रजिस्*टर्ड और प्रोफेशनल बैंक र्स्*पम बैंक ही अच्*छी क्*वालिटी के स्*पर्म दे सकते हैं। साथ ही इस बात को भी सुनिश्चित कर लीजिए कि फर्टिलाइजेशन हमेशा एक्*सपर्ट द्वारा ही हो।

----------


## xman

*डोनर का रिकार्ड -*जब भी आप र्स्*पम डोनर के लिये जाएं तो डोनर का रिकार्ड चेक करना कभी ना भूले। हर स्*पर्म बैंक के पास डोनर की फुल डीटेल होती है। इसके अलावा वे लोग डोनर के शरीर की पूरी तरह से जांच करते हैं कि कहीं वह किसी बीमारी या फिर यौन संबधी बीमारी से तो नहीं पीडि़त है। यहां तक की इस रिकार्ड में डोनर के मां-पिता के खानदान का भी ब्*यौरा होता है।*आरएच कम्*पैटिबिलिटी -*प्रेगनेंसी के लिये ब्*लड ग्रुप का भी बहुत बड़ा रोल होता है। यह आरएच फैक्*टर हमारे खून में होता है जो कि एंटीजन यानी कि एक प्रकार का प्रोटीन होता है। जब एक निगेटिव ब्*लड ग्रुप इस आरएच फैक्*टर के संपर्क में आता है तो उसकी इम्*यूनिटी सिस्*टम एंटीबॉडी पैदा करने लगती है जो कि उसके खिलाफ लड़ने लगती है। इससे मिसकैरेज हो जाता है इसलिये र्स्*पम डोनर के ब्*लड ग्रुप पर अधिक ध्*यान दें।


स्*पर्म डोनर के जरिए प्रेग्*नेंट होने में कोई दिक्*कत नही है और इसका फायदा कई दंपत्तियों ने उठाया है। लेकिन स्*पर्म डोनर के जरिए प्रेग्*नेंट होने से पहले जरूरी जानकारी इकट्ठा कर लें।

----------


## gill1313

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी आप ने मित्र शुक्रिया 
और प्रथम वजेता बनने की वधाई मित्र

----------

